# C5 Allroad Caster Adjustment?



## ThatGuyTy (Mar 29, 2021)

Curious to know if anyone has had any issues with Caster/ front wheels sitting too far forward in the fender arch/ too far back? 

I bought a set off offroad tires for my allroad, and after installing new air suspension and putting the tires on the drivers side front tire rubs when any turning input is given at all suspension levels due to the front of the tire sitting about 1/4 of an inch closer to the front of the vehicle than the passenger side... There are no collisions on the vehicle, the previous owner did however scratch up the front bumper and take out the fog light bracket from hitting an animal but I have since replaced the front bumper and still having the same issues and couldn't locate any damage to any brackets or the frame of the car/ fender. And the vehicle has gone for an alignment on a laser alignment machine and has perfect alignment specs aside from 0.1 degree of toe out in the rear on the passenger side. 

I am curious if since I have replaced the air springs if somehow I set the caster out of whack somehow and if there is a way to change the position of the upper strut mount slightly even just to change the caster a few degrees to see if there is any difference. 

Thanks!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The entire front frame can be loosened and re-torqued for minor adjustments in the suspension. An amateur has been in there and didn’t mark things before disassembly or it’s collision related.

Our local Audi dealer has / had a stealthy alignment check at the vehicle drop off area to virtually check alignment. That’s one way you may get a freebie from the dealer. I’d only let a dealer do it. Most of our alignment shops here in SoCal don’t even know how to calibrate their alignment machines nor do they do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

